# 4/5 PM Gulf Kayak Report (Destin)



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Well after waking up at about 11am due to a bachelor party last night I decided to brave the gulf in the kayak...hungover. Got all my stuff together and launched on a beach in Destin at about 2pm. On the way out I got a big hit on the dead cig in about 40ft of water...ended up being this nice king...est 25-30lbs. When I got out to the spot first cig down produced thisoversized red...I never got to measure it because my fly line when off...I threw the red over and fought something big and strong for about 5 minutes...I was getting towed all over the place...Sure was fighting like a cobia...I never got to see it because my leader broke up near the swivel...heart breaker. I got organized and went back to the spot and dropped another cig down...the cig got nailed and I fought somthing big half way up and then i went nuts and broke me off :banghead:banghead:banghead Grrr...Im getting frustrated and I only have two baits left...I drop down my nicest bait and get this 10 inch grouper:banghead Oh well...I take the last bait and troll it in and I got hit again..pretty sure this was a king but it didnt find the hook. Ill tell you the surf was huge for a kayak and it was big out there in the fog all alone. I wish I had some more bait but oh well...It was a really productive 2 hrs!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like the kings are definately here. Nice job in the rough seas :clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i wouldnt be inhappy about that grouper...its still pts for the war...nice king and red also


----------



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am not trying to be vulgar or anything, and I dont want to stir any crap up with all of the posts from these trolls lately.



!st wanted to say nice catch and report, but that third picture from the top with the big red sitting between your legs.. Does that not look a little odd, what it looks like is in his mouth.:angel


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang man...Thats gross...I didnt even see that but its hilarious...I do actually get off on catching big fish in the kayak...but not like that!!!!:nonono This thread should get intersting now...you do know that is the air bladder right???


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (4/5/2009)*I am not trying to be vulgar or anything, and I dont want to stir any crap up with all of the posts from these trolls lately.
> 
> !st wanted to say nice catch and report, but that third picture from the top with the big red sitting between your legs.. Does that not look a little odd, what it looks like is in his mouth.:angel


Now thats funny.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha! Thats funny now that I look at it. :clap


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

hahahahaaha good or gay? eyes lol jk but thats pretty funny


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the report, good to know the kings are here.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice report Tex, you're a braver man than I. Guess the hangover must of helped. lol Sorry to hear you lost the cobia. Soon, real soon I would guess.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Great day! Seems like you had your hands full the whole time!:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *stonedv8 (4/5/2009)*...that third picture from the top with the big red sitting between your legs.. Does that not look a little odd, what it looks like is in his mouth


 LMAO!!!! I didn't notice it until you pointed it out! That's a priceless pic.:letsparty


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow - 2 nice kings reported in 2 days worth of yak reports - looks like they're here. Nice red.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, it does get lonely out on the water sometimes.

:sick


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice job and nice pics

Glad you were able to get out

Take more bait next time:letsdrink


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

God I hope that is an "air bladder"

and if it wasn't at least he didn't try it with the king


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Tex,

Great job getting some points on the board for Team Mayhem with 3 different species! Too bad that we don't get more than 25 points for my 36lb king and your 25-30lb king. Yours would have been big enough to get the bonus points last year, but maybe mine will hold off as the longest king this year at 50-inches.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *Razzorduck (4/6/2009)*Nice job and nice pics
> 
> Glad you were able to get out
> 
> Take more bait next time:letsdrink




Well if the water well ever clean up and if the weather ever stabilizes we will have all the bait we want all over the beaches!!!! Im ready to use livies!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report - what an awesome2 hours!! Wish you could have seen what broke thaat leader.There are quite a few things that come to mindabout the redfish pic I'll just leave that one alone ...lol

~Linda


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch. What was the water temp? I might go tomorrow morning to see if the kings have made it this far over yet.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I have never seen the temp range so great when I went on Sat., but my fish finder said 65 near the beach and it got as high as 77 where the 36lb King pulled me out to. (Maybe a half mile from the beach.)I tried to stay in 67-70 degree range fishing for cobia which was just past the pier in about 25-40 foot of water.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Why would a guy notice something like that??????HMMMMMM!!!!!

George


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Kreg - is your transducer glued down on the inside or do you have the sensor mounted externally? If it is inside, you may be reading a mix of the SST andthe air temp inside the yak.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohooooo... Now THAT is what I'm talking about!!! What a GREAT 2 hours!!! Great job!!! :bowdown :clap

Thanks for sharing!!! :letsdrink


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *FLSalomon (4/8/2009)*Kreg - is your transducer glued down on the inside or do you have the sensor mounted externally? If it is inside, you may be reading a mix of the SST andthe air temp inside the yak.


It is on the inside. I do have a mercury thermometer on my whistle, so I need to compare and see.


----------

